# Fishing lure shadow box/Neat old lures



## georgiashooter (Jun 19, 2010)

These old lures belong to my father-in-law.  He got them from my wife's grandfather before he passed years ago.  I put them in this deep shadow box last year for him.  They are really neat lures.  They appear to have never been used or gently used and some have original package.  My wife's grandfather was from Michigan.  They said he was a walleye fisherman.  Born and raised in Georgia, I have never seen some of these lures before.  I think they are at least 50 years old.  Just wanted to share them with ya'll.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 19, 2010)

Now that is a cool display.  I might have used one or two of those in the past.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Jitterbuggin!  Cool collection!


----------



## littleman102475 (Jun 19, 2010)

cool collection


----------



## ABAChunter (Jun 20, 2010)

nice collection i wonder what some of those are worth.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 21, 2010)

awsome display i bet those lures would still catch fish


----------



## milltown (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice collection.  I think it is neat to see how the lures have evolved and how the basic design is the same.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 26, 2010)

Great display !!!!

Did the same thing with my Dads old lures...Some in your
display look familiar.....

If those lures could talk !!!!!!  What stories !!!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 27, 2010)

Very interesting collection you have there. I have thought seriously about getting into it myself. A couple years ago, my wife and I were in the mtns of North Ga, and we went into one of the many shops up there and they had some incredibly old hand made lures. I kick myself for not buying some of em! I love old lures!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## jason bales (Jun 27, 2010)

nice collection and display. Got any Pfluegers in the bunch?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice display. Didn't George Perry supposedly catch his world record bass on one of those old Creek Chub plugs?


----------

